# DEJA DE GESTICULAR O TE METO 600 EUROS



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.

llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.

Se ve que este señor es el dueño del cortijo de alli ya que tras indicarle que le estaba esperando, interrumpiendo levemente su charla con dos mujeres, no me ha hecho ni puto caso. Despues de acabar con las señoras ha sacado la lista de la gente que estaba citada y ha empezado a nombralres. 

cuando ha acabado se ha ido para adentro, otra vez una vuelta por fuera y claro a la maquina o a hacia mi ni mirar.

tras unos 20 minutos ya he visto claro que ese personaje, el puto viejo, no me iba a hacer ni puto caso, un funcionario de mierda pagado con mis impuestos.

Me voy y al nacional de la entrada le digo, me voy sin hacer nada, le podeis decir a ese que podria dar un mejor servicio y va y me contesta el poli, caballero cuidese el modo en el que me está hablando, o algo asi.

Ahi, asombrado, le digo pero si no me he dirigido de malos modos, quizas abriendo los brazos como en asombro, moviendo un poco la manos, y va y me dice:

DEJA DE GESTICULAR O TE COJO EL CARNET Y TE METO 600 EUROS.

Ahi ya me he qeudado sin habla. Nos quedamos mirnadonos y me dice: VAYASE


Un viejo en su cortijo y un despota que no es nadie de nada de la nada te chulea porque tiene un traje azul.


Era para desahogarme, ya se que esto no es nuevo.


----------



## Tars (6 May 2022)

Me recuerda hace 2 años que fui a renovarme el DNI y el soplapollas de la puerta nos gritó a todos los que estábamos fuera en la calle esperando que o nos separábamos unos de otros o nos multaba uno por uno.

Qué puto asco.


----------



## TradingDiamantes (6 May 2022)

Me quema el leerlo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...





Tars dijo:


> Me recuerda hace 2 años que fui a renovarme el DNI y el soplapollas de la puerta nos gritó a todos los que estábamos fuera en la calle esperando que o nos separábamos unos de otros o nos multaba uno por uno.
> 
> Qué puto asco.



Depende del que te toque


----------



## Antiparticula (6 May 2022)

En la mia el viejo pregunta si tienes cita previa .
si dices que no pa la calle. Si dices que sí pa' la maquina.

Lo gracioso es que la máquina tiene opcion de sacar ticket de turno SIN CITA PREVIA.

Moraleja: decir siempre que vas con cita previa.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (6 May 2022)

La multa por gesticular no está contemplada en ninguna ley, o sea que podías haber seguido gesticulando y si el payaso con uniforme tramita la multa es un caso recurrible y ganado.


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Depende del que te toque



ya, pero eso no puede ser asi, depende del que te toque. Esa gente todos ellos viven en su cortijo? hacen lo que les da la puta gana y avasallan al ciudadano que les paga el sueldo?'

vamos hombre,


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La multa por gesticular no está contemplada en ninguna ley, o sea que podías haber seguido gesticulando y si el payaso con uniforme tramita la multa es un caso recurrible y ganado.



uuffff, me voy meter en esa.


luego dice que el he faltado al respeto o lo que le de la gana y ellos son la autoridad. 

eso que dices es una fantasia


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En la mia el viejo pregunta si tienes cita previa .
> si dices que no pa la calle. Si dices que sí pa' la maquina.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que la máquina tiene opcion de sacar ticket de turno SIN CITA PREVIA.
> ...



he ido sin cita previa pero la maquina me deja cambiar la contraseña pero no renovar no se que certificado y eso le he dicho al viejo cacique. ni puto caso. gracias funcionario


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

TradingDiamantes dijo:


> Me quema el leerlo.



yo he salido que al enano policia que me ha chuleado le agarraba y me liaba a hostias con el


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 May 2022)

*Yo te hubiera metido en la jaula con los negracos, por tocapelotas. *


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

y luego la manera de hablar....te meto 600 euros, nada de la multa por esto o por aquello son 600 euro, no....TE METO 600 EUROS POR MIS COJONES PORQUE SI


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Yo te hubiera metido en la jaula con los negracos, por tocapelotas. *



seguramente seras unos mas de su categoria. perdon , señor policia.


----------



## ShellShock (6 May 2022)

No sé qué les pasa a esos chulos de playa semi analfabetos de la gorrita azul. A todo el mundo le tratan como el culo cuando va a renovar el DNI. Unos canis con uniforme faltando al respeto a gente currante. Es acojonante. Funcivagos que cobran de lo que el Estado nos quita a los que generamos riqueza de verdad.

Al final tendremos que ir a fuerzas de seguridad 100% privadas que no cobran si el cliente no queda satisfecho. Llegaremos a eso gracias a sus desmanes y entonces pondrán el grito en el cielo.

La GC en cambio siempre me ha parecido mucho más profesional. Un trato exquisito y totalmente distinto del que dan los polis locales y nacionales. Quizás la disciplina militar sea una solución.


----------



## DUDH (6 May 2022)

Súbase la mascarilla, si quiere gesticular, racialícese!!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> seguramente seras unos mas de su categoria. perdon , señor policia.



Cómeme el caballero - caballero...


----------



## autsaider (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Me voy y al nacional de la entrada le digo, me voy sin hacer nada, le podeis decir a ese que podria dar un mejor servicio y va y me contesta el poli, caballero cuidese el modo en el que me está hablando, o algo asi.
> 
> Ahi, asombrado, le digo pero si no me he dirigido de malos modos, quizas abriendo los brazos como en asombro, moviendo un poco la manos, y va y me dice:
> 
> ...



Y esto lo cuentas en burbuja donde ya ha habido 500 hilos sobre nuestra policia.

Pues o eres tonto o te lo haces.

Con la poli no hay que hablar de nada en ningún caso. Y si lo haces (y no se me ocurre ninguna razón para hacerlo) entonces grabándolo todo.

Habría estado bien que te hubiese dado una paliza o un multón. Algunos solo aprendéis a palos como los burros.


----------



## newdawnfades (6 May 2022)

Yo me desahogo con estos funcivagos y funcitontos con el libro de reclamaciones. Ya lo he hecho en dos ocasiones. Termino mi reclamación solicitando que los cambien de puesto por ser manifiestamente incompetentes para el trato con el público.


----------



## belenus (6 May 2022)




----------



## tracrium (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> .
> 
> Me voy y al nacional de la entrada le digo, me voy sin hacer nada, le podeis decir a ese que podria dar un mejor servicio y va y me contesta el poli, caballero cuidese el modo en el que me está hablando, o algo asi.
> 
> .



Mal. Hoja de reclamaciones y listo.


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

eso mismo


autsaider dijo:


> Y esto lo cuentas en burbuja donde ya ha habido 500 hilos sobre nuestra policia.
> 
> Pues o eres tonto o te lo haces.
> 
> ...



El que nació ya sabido habló.

Te deseo lo mismo, compañero


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

El tema es que no puedo ser como soy, nervioso, gesticulante o expresivo.


----------



## Trejo (6 May 2022)

Lo triste es que ese funci, a todas luces totalmente prescindible, sabe de sobra que, gobierne Psoe o PP, va a mantener su puesto porque "está haciendo un servicio público necesario para el ciudadano". Y quien diga lo contrario es facha, fascista, franquista y toda la retahíla de calificativos que se suelen decir.

En cuanto a lo del madero, si en vez de un ciudadano normal que sólo expone una queja se tratase de un grupo de 4 o 5 etnianos o moros gritando como posesos, pasaría de amenazar con denunciar a pedir calma y serenidad con muy buenas palabras. Últimamente, cuando veo por la tele que les pillan entre varios y los apalizan, no siento la más mínima lástima.


----------



## autsaider (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> eso mismo.
> 
> En brasil se dice que la bala que mata la pobre es la misma que mata al policiaa
> 
> ...



Yo no nací sabido. Pero si nací con los ojos abiertos.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 May 2022)

A mí me tocó una milf policía que me trató con exquisitez.

No puedo evitar caerles bien a las mujeres. Es mi condena.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (6 May 2022)

Alguien cree que cuando vengan mal dadas en este país (que vendrán seguro) esa gente va a estar ahí "to protect and serve"?

Esto ya no tiene remedio ni futuro, amigos, sólo esperar a que llegue el fuego purificador.


----------



## elpelos (6 May 2022)

Pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro, si a ti te viene un tío en plan chulesco, de listillo, tu que le dirias?. Es que no es que seáis diferentes, es que eres tu mismo, pero con uniforme. Yo fui a renovarme el dni en plan humilde y hasta el encargado vino a ver si necesitaba algo mas, estuvimos hablando de la familia, de lo mal que esta la vida y hasta me aconsejo como hacerlo para que no me costase nada la renovación.

Ves un poco mas humilde por la vida y lo de la gesticulación, pues imagínate en su pellejo, con yonkis, navajeros y demas escoria, cualquier movimiento de esos puede significar una agresion, herida o muerte, que no son superman con super reflejos. 

Si vas por el mundo con humildad, empatia y buena educacion, te evitaras muchos problemas


----------



## autsaider (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Bueno, pues siento mucho que no sea tan listo como tú.



En burbuja ha habido 500 hilos explicando que con la poli no se habla de nada. Y otros 500 hilos explicando a qué clase de cosas se dedica nuestra poli.


----------



## Trejo (6 May 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Alguien cree que cuando vengan mal dadas en este país (que vendrán seguro) esa gente va a estar ahí "to protect and serve"?
> 
> Esto ya no tiene remedio ni futuro, amigos, sólo esperar a que llegue el fuego purificador.



¿Proteger a quien, si en cuanto ven una muchedumbre de gitanada, morisma o latin rodeándoles, lo primero que hacen es subir al coche patrulla y largarse pitando de allí?


----------



## zurracapote one (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> uuffff, me voy meter en esa.
> 
> 
> luego dice que el he faltado al respeto o lo que le de la gana y ellos son la autoridad.
> ...



para evitar abusos siempre hay que grabar las conversaciones


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 May 2022)

Pobrecito, vas sin cita, interrumpes al funcionario, te pones chulo, gesticulas al policía y te extraña que te puedan multar.

Tenemos que extinguirnos.


----------



## Charcuteitor (6 May 2022)

Os pasa de todo ....sabeis que tambien hay una hoja para poner reclamaciones en la comisaria no?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (6 May 2022)

Y no estaba lleno de indios y moros?


----------



## elCañonero (6 May 2022)

Pues haberte esperado a que terminara el turno y averiguas dónde vive. Y un día le das una sorpresita


----------



## Josant2022 (6 May 2022)

Solo tienen huevos con los remeros civilizados. En cuanto es otra raza o clase social se acojonan vivos.


----------



## Kenthomi (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja y eso porque no has ido al banco que si no te detienen por atraco jajajaja


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

cuando tratas con funcionarios sobretodo con los farloperos
lo que tendrias que hacer es grabarlo todo

no porque hay una justicia y vais al juez y tal
que ya sabemos que no

si no para que quede grabado todas esas mierdas que tienen.
y quede constancia

y se publique todo


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 May 2022)

El trámite para renovarse el DNI o el pasaporte es más odioso que ir al urólogo. 

Menos mal que la próxima vez me toca dentro de 4 años y a partir de entonces lo mantendré en vigor durante 10. En la comisaría ese día no hay más que Charopacos, supuestos policías que pasan sus días bebiendo café y dándole a la singueso en el mostrador y funcivagos que cansados de la rutina no ocultan sus caras largas. Los únicos alegres son los niños de 15 años que por fin se siente adultos cuando les dan un carnet con su cara (en el que nunca sales bien). 
Si tuviese que trabajar allí encadenado preferiría volver a la mina.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

zurracapote one dijo:


> para evitar abusos siempre hay que grabar las conversaciones



evitar no vas a evitar nada. 
de hecho no tendrian ni que saberlo que les estais grabando


----------



## jlmmin37 (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Es la Ley Mordaza del PP.


----------



## François (6 May 2022)

Con la policía no se puede discutir o te cascan multa o te amenzan con ponerla. Esto es básico.

Te has ido a encontrar con el funcicharo de turno, igual que los hay en el SEPE, en la diputación, en el HAYUNTAMIENTO, tocapelotas amargados que se creen la última cocacola del desierto. Tampoco es que puedas hacer nada para evitar los abusos que cometen los del HAYUNTAMIENTO,... Por desgracia en estos sitios toca tragar y actuar con una pulcritud absoluta.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> y luego la manera de hablar....te meto 600 euros, nada de la multa por esto o por aquello son 600 euro, no....TE METO 600 EUROS POR MIS COJONES PORQUE SI



Joder con Topacio.


----------



## sebososabroso (6 May 2022)

Me lo creo, siempre que estoy delante de la policía, ya sea local o nacional, los trato con educación, pero sin mamoneo, se les nota con ganas de montar algún tipo de pollo, ya que soy contribuyente, blanco, de mediana edad. Los he visto en acción, me acuerdo que unos nacionales de la secreta montaron una muy gorda a unos pobres chavales que estaban de fiesta, no hicieron nada, salvo ir un poco bebidos, pues pidieron canets de todos los colores, y había uno, que parecía enfarlopado, que era mas nervioso que el resto de los policías, que siempre que les decía algo a los chavales les soltaba una coletilla en plan: "os voy a meter un paquete..." o "tu eres el gracioso del grupo? Nos vamos a reír todos de ti tranquilo."


----------



## SBrixton (6 May 2022)

Como en España en ningún lao, chaval!


----------



## Tiresias (6 May 2022)

El DNI se puede renovar en cualquier comisaría de España, así que si en una no se puede por lo que sea, pues se va a otra.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

François dijo:


> Con la policía no se puede discutir o te cascan multa o te amenzan con ponerla. Esto es básico.
> 
> Te has ido a encontrar con el funcicharo de turno, igual que los hay en el SEPE, en la diputación, en el HAYUNTAMIENTO, tocapelotas amargados que se creen la última cocacola del desierto. Tampoco es que puedas hacer nada para evitar los abusos que cometen los del HAYUNTAMIENTO,... Por desgracia en estos sitios toca tragar y actuar con una pulcritud absoluta.



grabarlo todo y hacer un album  
publicarlo en internec-


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Pobrecito, vas sin cita, interrumpes al funcionario, te pones chulo, gesticulas al policía y te extraña que te puedan multar.
> 
> Tenemos que extinguirnos.



No soy pobrecito,no hace falta cita,no interrumpo,le hago ver que estoy esperando,no soy una momia, soy expresivo,perdón.

Luego ya me he dado cuenta de que sí,que allí hay que entrar arrodillado.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

tomad cara y nota de todas esas mierdas
para cuando estemos en el mad max


----------



## notengodeudas (6 May 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La multa por gesticular no está contemplada en ninguna ley, o sea que podías haber seguido gesticulando y si el payaso con uniforme tramita la multa es un caso recurrible y ganado.



Qué poco has tratado a la canicía


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> grabarlo todo y hacer un album
> publicarlo en internec-





Furymundo dijo:


> tomad cara y nota de todas esas mierdas
> para cuando estemos en el mad max



Y que van a hacer?

Un Saints Row con los cobrisos y tal?

Como si te hubieran puesto las 5 estrellas en el San Andreas?


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y que van a hacer?
> 
> Un Saints Row con los cobrisos y tal?
> 
> Como si te hubieran puesto las 5 estrellas en el San Andreas?



en el mad max habran ajustes de cuentas


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tomad cara y nota de todas esas mierdas
> para cuando estemos en el mad max



With the rhythm it takes to dance
To what we have to live through
So what you wanna do?
What should I do?
Should I bang with the red or should I bang with the blue?
With the rhythm it takes to dance
To what we have to live through
So what you wanna do?
What should I do?
Should I hang with the fake or should I hang with the true?


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Y



Y ibas con o sin mascarilla bozal?


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> en el mad max habran ajustes de cuentas



Se va a pareser a la pelic esa de Colors de Sean Penn, no?


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Se va a pareser a la pelic esa de Colors de Sean Penn, no?



nu se


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

pues una cosa os voy a decir. En el País Vasco en los años de plomo cuando ibas a hacer el DNI los maderos eran siempre super agradables. Ni una sobrada, ni una salida de tono. Nunca.


----------



## notengodeudas (6 May 2022)

Ahora que me fijo...



toroloco dijo:


> *interrumpiendo levemente su charla con dos mujeres*,


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> en el mad max habran ajustes de cuentas



Los habrá. Y aquellos que se llenaron la boca y sacaban a colación la amistad todas las putas quedadas y decían que todo se queda en el grupo, serán los primeros en dejarte de lado.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 May 2022)

Tendrás pintas de moronegro y oleras a perro o a cuero


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los habrá. Y aquellos que se llenaron la boca y sacaban a colación la amistad todas las putas quedadas* y decían que todo se queda en el grupo, serán los primeros en dejarte de lado.*



por eso soy un lobo solitario


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pues una cosa os voy a decir. En el País Vasco en los años de plomo cuando ibas a hacer el DNI los maderos eran siempre super agradables. Ni una sobrada, ni una salida de tono. Nunca.



Jajaja 
Mira en aquellos años, cuando escuchabas chirriar los frenos de la pasma o corrías o te zumbaban.

Los maderos nunca fueron amables, no es su trabajo ser amable, no tienen que atender a la gente, son maderos y en aquellos tiempos se dedicaban a lo que tenían que dedicarse, igual que ahora, mantener el orden que otro ha establecido.

El problema no son ellos.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> por eso soy un lobo solitario



_I walk a lonely road,
The only one that I've really known._


----------



## Klapaucius (6 May 2022)

Son escoria.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> _I walk a lonely road,
> The only one that I've really known._


----------



## javac (6 May 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Es la Ley Mordaza del PP.



Ley mordaza del pp, refrendada y no revocada luego por psoe y podemos, más pp


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 May 2022)

poco me parece


----------



## Ederto (6 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Tendrás pintas de moronegro y oleras a perro o a cuero



con esos no se atreven. Los pollos se los montan a señores mayores, niñatos o gente con prisa por volver al curro. Siempre autóctonos.


----------



## Murnau (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Ahi, asombrado, le digo pero si no me he dirigido de malos modos, quizas abriendo los brazos como en asombro, moviendo un poco la manos, y va y me dice:



A ver, forero, tu error está en esta parte, en darle explicaciones a un fantoche, que no se las tienes que dar. Aquí cabían varias posibilidades, antes de darle explicaciones que ni merece ni le tienes por qué dar, le sueltas lo del viejo y según te está diciendo lo de los modos bal bla, le das la espalda y sigues tu camino mientras habla solo y que le den por culo, demostrándole la mierda que es, y te puedes cagar en su puta madre por lo bajini de regalo si te viene bien.

Una vez le diste explicaciones que no le tenías que dar y el fantochismo del personaje va en aumento con lo de la multa, ya solo caben otras opciones, por ejemplo, soltarle una hostia que lo deje cao, pero inconsciente de verdad y lárgarte de allí, que seguro que el 99% no va a hacer porque hay otros factores a considerar. Y si dándole la espalda es él, el fantoche, el que te va a violentar, pues ya tienes la legítima defensa de tu parte.

Y de regalo una anécdota:

Estando en una comisaría, a las 6 de la mañana haciendo cola para pillar sitio, con el uniforme de trabajo, para gestionar un tema de seguridad, y hacerlo antes de mi horario laboral, donde la mayoría de trabajadores no podemos hacer eso. Perdón, todos los trabajadores, porque a los funcivagos que si pueden hacer eso, no los considero trabajadores, precisamente por eso pueden hacer cosas anormales en su horario alaboral. Es alaboral, porque repito, no se les puede considerar trabajadores. Pues entonces hablo con un policía porque ya era la hora y no pasaba nadie. Tenía que ir al gosp, que es grupo operativo de seguridad privada, yo les llamaba GHOST, porque no son otra cosa, corruptos a más no poder por cierto. Tenían toda la oficina llena de material de las empresas que investigaban por fraude, y todo se archivaba claro. Ispain amigos, como aquí en ningún sitio ñeeee. Lo siento, tenía que decirlo. Pues este policía me dice: ve al arco de seguridad y le dices allí que te deje subir a la panta x ya, que vas de parte mía. Le di las gracias, me fui al arco de seguridad y allí otro policía (palabra que le viene grande), que se corresponde con la descripción de puto viejo que das me grita de primeras: AQUÍ EL QUE LLEVA EL CONTROL DE ACCESOS SOY YO. Y se queda mirando para el otro que me había enviado todo mal, el otro lo mira mal también y se mete en una oficina. El puto viejo me hizo esperar como media hora más, subí, hice la mierda que tenía que hacer con esos mierdas y me fui.

Pues que te voy a decir, bienvenido a España, por si tenías mentalidad guiri, para que te bajes de la nube. Lo siento, pero es el país donde vives.

Ah, y te iba a decir que seguramente a partir de esta anécdota me acuerde de muchas más, pero ya tengo otra:

El uniforme que llevaba era de una compañía del aeropuerto, y trabajando meses después más o menos sería, pero por esas fechas, estoy en la terminal junto a la plataforma, donde están las pistas de aterrizaje, y en una salida que no se puede estar, que no se permite vaya, un guiri en bermudas fumando. Sale uno de los pasmirotes nacionales fantasmas del aeropuerto, le empieza a dar manotazos al cartel de no fumar y a gritar NO SMOKING en inglés de mierda, lo mira el guiri como el que está mirando una pedazo de mierda infecta y repulsiva, se pone el cigarro en la boca, se gira, y sigue fumando tan tranquilo. El policía lo mira, se da media vuelta y se larga.

¿Por qué? os preguntaréis todos si hubiéseis sido yo en ese momento, pues la respuesta es simple, tanto el guiri como el policía saben que si se le ocurre tocar al guiri por fumar le meten al policía un palo por el culo, que no vuelve a caminar recto en su puta vida. Y espérate que no se forme un conflicto internacional.

Te vuelvo a repetir, esto es ejpaña, y aquí un guiri tiene más derechos y autoridad, y capacidad de maniobra que tú.


----------



## Coviban (6 May 2022)

Que sorpresa. Son basura


----------



## edefakiel (6 May 2022)

Todas y cada una de mis experiencias con la policía han sido así.


----------



## Tackler (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Ese no sabe ni meter 600 euros, lleva mas años sin pisar la calle que todavía se piensa que prima la LO 1/92


----------



## Tackler (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> he ido sin cita previa pero la maquina me deja cambiar la contraseña pero no renovar no se que certificado y eso le he dicho al viejo cacique. ni puto caso. gracias funcionario



No tendrás un DNI del año 2016-2017 no? Vinieron defectuosos y no sirven los certificados. Tienes que hacerte un DNI nuevo.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (6 May 2022)

Hace 4 meses me tocó ir a renovar el DNI. Voy a sacar número a la máquina pero el polizonte de la entrada me hace señas para que me acerque a él. Le hago caso, me acerco y le empiezo a explicar. En esto que el elemento retrocede dos pasos con cara seria. Yo me digo, a ver qué se piensa que le voy a hacer, este tío está separándose porque cree que soy una amenaza y quiere tener tiempo para reaccionar. Hay que decir que el poli llevaba pistola, claro.

"Sepárese" me dice y yo acojonándome por momentos. "Que hay que mantener la distancia de seguridad". El peligro era el coviz. Viendo la tripa que tenía parece que la saluc no había sido su prioridad hasta ese momento.

Con la charo de la ventanilla más de lo mismo "súbase la mascarilla, que se le está bajando de la nariz y hay poca ventilación" Una vacaburra que pesaba vez y media lo que el agente de la entrada.

Callar, pagar el puto DNI para que me tengan fichado y largarme. Poco hay a ganar en estas situaciones jugando en su campo y con sus normas. El día que vengan las rebajas "porquelodiceBruselas" me alegraré bastante.


----------



## Murnau (6 May 2022)

Otra anécdota breve:

Queda mi hermano para ir a comer por algún local de la playa con unos amigos que vienen de Noruega y otros de Inglaterra. Todo esto con mascarillas y pollas en vinagre. A principios del año pasado me parece. Pues me dice que se bajan la mascarilla un momento delante del restaurante para hacerse una foto grupal, y vienen los pasma flipaos a multar. Sacan los noruegos y los ingleses los pasaportes y dicen los bofia: no no, ustedes pueden seguir que con ustedes no hay nada que hacer.

Moraleja: de donde no pueden trincar no se van a meter. Largarse de este país, como he dicho más de una vez, nacionalizarte en otro, y volver dos décadas después con otro acento, otro pasaporte y otra mentalidad es un hack life que no me quiero quedar sin hacer. Y cagarte en la policía y llamarles corruptos en su puta cara.


----------



## Reivakuum (6 May 2022)

En estos casos sacas el movil. Empiezas a grabar y pides que quieres poner una reclamación dado el penoso servicio publico que te han brindado.
Yo lo hice una vez en una comisaria de madrid en la que me tuvieron 3 horas, 1 hora desde que salio el ultimo, esperando para poner una denuncia mientras los veia entrar y salir jijijajeando para irse a no se qué.
Después de que me dijeron de malos modos dos veces que tuviera paciencia. A la tercera le dije al meapilas que estaba grabando al suelo, que llevaba 3 horas allí, que me tenía que ir a trabajar y que me sacase una 'reclamación de esas que recogen en las oficinas de atención al ciudadano'. Se fue a "por el documento" y volvió otro funcivago diciendo que si venia a poner una denuncia que 'pasase por aquí'.


----------



## toroloco (6 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> No tendrás un DNI del año 2016-2017 no? Vinieron defectuosos y no sirven los certificados. Tienes que hacerte un DNI nuevo.



justamente, colega, porque me caduca en el 2027, sera del 2017 y justo me dice eso la maquina, no se qué del soporte que no puede actualizar certificados.

De hecho, hace dos semanas estuve, cambie la contraseña, vuelvo a casa y que no se qué de los certificados. Pensaba que no habia hecho nada.

Pero la sorpresa ha sido hoy cuando he ido a la maquina y me ha pedido la clave del dni y sí que la habia cambiado la maquina a una que puse la semana pasada.

Si son defectuosos, harán otro gratuitamente, no?

gracias


----------



## Tackler (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> justamente, colega, porque me caduca en el 2027, sera del 2017 y justo me dice eso la maquina, no se qué del soporte que no puede actualizar certificados.
> 
> De hecho, hace dos semanas estuve, cambie la contraseña, vuelvo a casa y que no se qué de los certificados. Pensaba que no habia hecho nada.
> 
> ...




Sí, es gratuito, vinieron defectuosos con el chip. Pero cuidado con que policía das, que alguno va de guay estando en la puerta tratando a la gente como el culo y luego no tiene ni puta idea de nada aunque trabaje en el DNI y debiera informarse aunque sea un poco. Los DNI defectuosos que no se puede actualizar el certificado se actualizan gratis con un DNI nuevo pero la fecha de renovación creo que te será la misma que tenías con el otro.

Simplementes diles que tienes el DNI con el certificado defectuoso, aunque tendrás que sacar cita igualmente, ya sabes todo lo mal que funciona todo lo público últimamente. Foto no hacía falta llevar desde que vino el DNI nuevo, pero no sé si estará ya activo en todas las oficinas así que pregunta si tienes que llevar foto o no.


----------



## Murnau (6 May 2022)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> Hace 4 meses me tocó ir a renovar el DNI. Voy a sacar número a la máquina pero el polizonte de la entrada me hace señas para que me acerque a él. Le hago caso, me acerco y le empiezo a explicar. En esto que el elemento retrocede dos pasos con cara seria. Yo me digo, a ver qué se piensa que le voy a hacer, este tío está separándose porque cree que soy una amenaza y quiere tener tiempo para reaccionar. Hay que decir que el poli llevaba pistola, claro.
> 
> "Sepárese" me dice y yo acojonándome por momentos. "Que hay que mantener la distancia de seguridad". El peligro era el coviz. Viendo la tripa que tenía parece que la saluc no había sido su prioridad hasta ese momento.
> 
> ...



Si, con el tema dni me pasó algo similar de conversación rara salida de tono con el de la puerta. Debe ser que los ponen gilipollas adrede en la puerta, o que son tan poco profesionales, que demuestran el disgusto del puesto al que les han mandado con todo el que pasa por allí.

Se me ocurre ahora que se puede hacer un tour por todas las comisarías quedándote con el menos gilipollas para saber dónde hacer el próximo trámite, que alguno medio normal debe haber, aunque sea más difícil de encontrar que el arca de Indiana Jones. De hecho, para uno de mis últimos trámites, fui a otra localidad que me cogía de paso, y eran bastante majos, tanto los de la puerta como los de dentro.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

toda esta historia para renovar una farsa
a la misma escala que la tierra globo

solo que esta farsa se podria considerar las cadenas a las que te tiene atado el sistema


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2022)

ojalá se privaticen todos los servicios públicos, la sanidad , la educación y la seguridad del estado. 

Ojalá desaparezcan todos los políticos y parásitos sociales y el país empezaría a emerger de verdad.

Llegará a través del autoservicio a través de internet y todos esos anormales desaparecerán como un mal recuerdo en una etapa de la historia.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ojalá se privaticen todos los servicios públicos, la sanidad , la educación y la seguridad del estado.
> 
> Ojalá desaparezcan todos los políticos y parásitos sociales y el país empezaría a emerger de verdad.
> 
> Llegará a través del autoservicio a través de internet y todos esos anormales desaparecerán como un mal recuerdo en una etapa de la historia.



lo que tiene que desaparecer es el DNI


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> lo que tiene que desaparecer es el DNI



pues millones de moros y negros no sé de qué viven ni donde están pero han llegado sin ningún tipo de documentación y les va muy bien . 

Si son criminales huidos de la justicia de su país , se han librado de años de terribles cárceles para vivir a cuerpo de rey .


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 May 2022)

con el microchis en to la frente se acabarían estos problemas


----------



## bocadRillo (6 May 2022)

Yo fui a una comisaría del centro de Madrid en la que me atendió el policía de la puerta, porque no había ni un solo chupatintas para ayudarme con la puta maquinita para el DNI electrónico.
El policía fue muy amable, a pesar de que no era su función estar atendiendo a la gente con la máquina. Depende de quién te toque o te tratan como a una mierda, o te hacen sentir un ciudadano a quien ayudar.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 May 2022)

A los tanos cuando van les ponen la alfombra roja y son todo lamidas de polla hacia ellos


----------



## hemorroide (6 May 2022)

A esos sitios de mierda hay que ir con la grabadora, todo discreto, de haberlo hecho ahora a ese cabrón le podrías meter una denuncia por amenazas.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (6 May 2022)

No falla, en todas las comisarías está el puto viejo amargado del DNI.
Luego está el tema de DNIe, que suerte has tenido que tuvieran la máquina enchufada, aquí no la suelen tener para ahorrar luz. No entiendo que les costaba hacer que la duración del DNI electrónico fuera la misma que la del DNI físico, es absurdo, yo lo tengo caducado porque paso de perder una mañana aguantando a los funcivagos con placa.




El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La multa por gesticular no está contemplada en ninguna ley, o sea que podías haber seguido gesticulando y si el payaso con uniforme tramita la multa es un caso recurrible y ganado.



Se llama ley mordaza y sirve para meterte 600€ por cualquier gilipollez que se le pase por la cabeza al ponemultas. Todas las de los estados de alarmas ilegales fueron con esta ley (aunque luego con cualquier recurso acaben en la basura)


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues millones de moros y negros no sé de qué viven ni donde están pero han llegado sin ningún tipo de documentación y les va muy bien .
> 
> Si son criminales huidos de la justicia de su país , se han librado de años de terribles cárceles para vivir a cuerpo de rey .



todo va segun el plan amego

renovate el dni y rema


----------



## FOYETE (6 May 2022)

Hay que ser gitano si quieres un trato respetuoso.


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 May 2022)

Historias de Gitania, del 3º mundo.


----------



## XRL (6 May 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> A mí me tocó una milf policía que me trató con exquisitez.
> 
> No puedo evitar caerles bien a las mujeres. Es mi condena.



a mi una poli de unos 30(yo 40) me dijo que me pusiera la mascarilla

en el centro por donde toda la gente pasa y la mayoría iban sin

pues le contesto que hay un montón de gente que no la lleva y me salta su compañero que te la pongas-chillando

claro,dile algo al enfermo y te mete una multa xD

vaya anormales hay ahí metidos


----------



## Cens0r (6 May 2022)

En mi última renovación del DNI me tocó un funcionario que daba la impresión de que era esclavo en el infierno por su actitud y avinagramiento. Los polis dando órdenes e impidiendo el paso a quien no tuviera cita previa. Como en la SS, el registro o el SEPE y todos esos antros. Menudos hijos de perra. Me jode acudir a la administración pública y me jode que se financien con dinero de trabajadores productivos.


----------



## Vientosolar (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Nota mental: acudir a comisaría con grabadora camuflada en la solapa.

Nota mental 2: tratar de imaginar cómo fue de mesurada la actuación real de alguien con un nick tal como ”toro loco”. Los italianos gesticulan, sí… pero… los que chulean sin pararse a pensar primero también…

Yo me he visto en situaciones delicadas con los de verde, con los de azul y con los municipales (que también usan azul) y siempre he salido bien parado. Un amigo se quejaba mucho de los municipales porque le esposaron y le llevaron al calabozo, que eran unos chulos. Probablemente lo eran, pero si vas en coche borracho como una cuba por la población y te encaras no será lo mismo que si no vas en coche y además no te encaras, digo yo. Mi vecino que es otro broncas, cuenta enfrentamientos similares con la GC de carretera de la zona. Y yo no sé realmente cómo fueron esos encuentros. A mí me pararon en pleno confinamiento por comunidades y por supuesto andaba escapándome de una a otra, y ellos por supuesto lo sabían pero no podían demostrarlo, porque la parada fue en la comunidad correcta. Pues te piden todos los papeles, te llaman caballero con cierta afectación, te preguntan cosas. Tú respondes con educación. Pues le queda una semana para la itv: ah, muchas gracias por recordármelo, me vIrene bien estar al tanto. Con la cola que preparan, uno de ellos siempre acaba diciendo: anda, déjale ir.

Esa gente son funcionarios y no pueden tener delitos o les echan, y mucho más en el oficio que tienen. Es muy muy raro que en una comisaria vengan de eso modo de buenas a primeras. Tiene un riesgo bestial para ellos.


----------



## kokod (6 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En la mia el viejo pregunta si tienes cita previa .
> si dices que no pa la calle. Si dices que sí pa' la maquina.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que la máquina tiene opcion de sacar ticket de turno SIN CITA PREVIA.
> ...



En la blasfemia algo así pasaba en mi centro de salud te preguntaban si tenías cita para el médico, si les decías que si para dentro si les decías que no en la calle te quedabas, luego ya dentro te podías pasar por cualquiera de las ventanillas para pedir cita  , si preguntáis que porque no llamaba y pedía cita por teléfono la cosa era que siempre estaba comunicando, las veces que fui en persona a solicitar cita medi cuenta que tenian tres teléfonos y uno lo tenían siempre descolgado...
Se vienen cosas chulísimas, a remar jo putas que tenéis muchas bocas que alimentar .


----------



## luron (6 May 2022)

Supongo que servirá para poco, pero se puede formular queja.





__





Quejas y sugerencias


Ministerio del Interior, Espa�a



www.interior.gob.es





Tal y como está la situación, mejor por vía electrónica que in situ.


----------



## Tonimn (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Ahi, asombrado, le digo pero si no me he dirigido de malos modos, quizas abriendo los brazos como en asombro, moviendo un poco la manos, y va y me dice:
> DEJA DE GESTICULAR O TE COJO EL CARNET Y TE METO 600 EUROS.



Pues yo tengo discapacidad rara y más del 65% y en el SEPE una no me atendió y encima se reía mientras me echaba.
Me negué a salir y los de seguridad me engañaron diciendo que conseguía cita a las 12 de la noche para la mañana siguiente que habrían otros trabajadores.
Me pilló en unas semanas que estaba super atareado y estresado y no se me ocurrió denunciar...Me arrepiento.


----------



## Educo Gratis (6 May 2022)

En EEUU puedes insultar, faltar el respeto y decir lo que quieras a la policía.

No sé por qué en este estercolero socialista hemos llegado al punto en el que un subnormal con media neurona pueda hacer lo que quiera contigo, puede multarte porqué "le has faltado al respeto", además su palabra vale más que la tuya por lo que no puedes hacer nada, si quiere se lo inventa y a correr.

Me pasó que uno me paró "porqué me había saltado un ceda el paso" cosa que es mentira, frené bastante, no venía nadie y continué. Pero claro, él decía que lo había visto y punto, con eso es suficiente para multarte, si te gusta bien y sinó te jodes. Obviamente ese subnormal lo que estaba haciendo era buscar la víctima perfecta para cascarle una multa y cumplir con las cuotas de multas que les exigen. No puedes hacer nada y te lo comes.

Por eso el tema policial en España esta fatal, hace falta una reforma profunda de muchas cosas respecto a ellos porqué los macacos y la maldad han inundado los cuerpos.


----------



## rsaca (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> he ido sin cita previa pero la maquina me deja cambiar la contraseña pero no renovar no se que certificado y eso le he dicho al viejo cacique. ni puto caso. gracias funcionario



Eso mismo me pasó a mí. Me explico el policía de la entrada a que era debido a que los chips de los dnie antiguos ya no son compatibles con el sistema nuevo y hay que cambiar DNI por técnicamente obsoleto sin cargo. Pedí cita y me dieron uno nuevo con el certificado correspondiente y sin cargo.

Los policías que organizan al personal a la entrada fueron muy amables. En Vigo lo hice. En Coruña también son muy amables, por alguna denuncia que he puesto, y eso que tratan con cadaa pieza. De hecho estando allí una chica a la que estaban atendiendo para renovar el DNI se pudo a chillar e insultar a uno de los funcionarios que tramitan los dnis. Daba vergüenza ajena. El hombre reaccionó muy bien, educadamente le pidió que se calmara y aviso al policía que me atendió a mi, que fue para allá, saco a la tarada, que se puso a llorar entonces muy nerviosa con el ahora qué hago ( puta, como chuleaba al funci de oficina y se cagó con el policía). El poli le dijo educadamente que a serenarse y sacar cita para otro día, pero de allí se tenía que marchar.


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

Funcivagos y sus funcivagadas.


----------



## Vientosolar (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> yo he salido que *al enano policia q*ue me ha chuleado le agarraba y me liaba a hostias con el



Ves, ya vamos viendo tu verdadero carácter, que no es de gesticular, sino de chulo bocazas. ¿Cómo es que un policía nacional era enano? Pues, ¿cuánto medía? Y luego, si no le pegaste, esa frase sobra completamente, es de fantasma.

¿Sabes qué pasa? Que cuando algunos tienen los cojones de responder a vaciles de los caballero caballero (y hay muchas posibilidades aparte de las ostias, porque hay muchas situaciones), lo que no hacen es contarlo en un foro, porque es jugártela a toro pasado (o loco, como prefieras) sin beneficio alguno. La diablura ya está hecha, a otra cosa.

Los ”le hubiera” (pegado, matado, inflado a ostias, bla bla bla) aparte de dejarte como un bocas tienen el peligro de que algún débil mental se crea que vas haciendo esas cosas de verdad y en un mal momento se arruine la vida para siempre.

Lo de ir agrediendo policías déjalo para los del pueblo de reyes cuando están en el gitanódromo, o para los niños de Carmena, que son los mejores. Blanco, con dni y un sueldo, ruina para siempre.


----------



## Donnie (6 May 2022)

Si tienes el chip defectuoso tienes que pedir cita previa y te hacen un DNIe gratis por error de chip.


----------



## Furymundo (6 May 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> En EEUU puedes insultar, faltar el respeto y decir lo que quieras a la policía.
> 
> *No sé por qué* en este estercolero socialista hemos llegado al punto en el que un subnormal con media neurona pueda hacer lo que quiera contigo, puede multarte porqué "le has faltado al respeto", además su palabra vale más que la tuya por lo que no puedes hacer nada, si quiere se lo inventa y a correr.
> 
> ...



porque no tenemos armas.


----------



## Tblls (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Salario smi inembargable manda


----------



## chortinator (6 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No sé qué les pasa a esos chulos de playa semi analfabetos de la gorrita azul. A todo el mundo le tratan como el culo cuando va a renovar el DNI. Unos canis con uniforme faltando al respeto a gente currante. Es acojonante. Funcivagos que cobran de lo que el Estado nos quita a los que generamos riqueza de verdad.
> 
> Al final tendremos que ir a fuerzas de seguridad 100% privadas que no cobran si el cliente no queda satisfecho. Llegaremos a eso gracias a sus desmanes y entonces pondrán el grito en el cielo.
> 
> La GC en cambio siempre me ha parecido mucho más profesional. Un trato exquisito y totalmente distinto del que dan los polis locales y nacionales. Quizás la disciplina militar sea una solución.




antes ultimamente se estan volviendo unos canis tambien, posiblemente falta de disciplina militar.


----------



## Hulagu (6 May 2022)

la historia en si no está mal.... le falta algo de garra, algo de mordiente . deberías haber discutido algo con el viejo y debería haberte contestado mal....le da más verosimilitud. el policía, que debe estar de aguantar subnormales paletos que no saben hacer absolutamente nada hasta el mismísimo c*** . . Debería haber sacado una porra y te hubiese dado dos hostias.... eso sí pagadas con tus impuestos o con los impuestos de otros, porque no creo que con tus impuestos se pague nada, nini trollero .venga tira para la calle ya 
Calopez mejores guionistas


----------



## Antiparras (6 May 2022)

os recomiendo el certificado digital de persona física de la FNMT. es gratis, lo solicitas por internet, pides cita previa en la subdelegación del gobierno de vuestra ciudad, que como suele estar desierta suele ser en un plazo de 1 o 2 dias como mucho, rellenas un papel, enseñas el DNI y a la media hora tienes el email para bajarte el certificado. Te ahorras tener que enchufar el lector de tarjetas y acordarte de la clave


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> La GC en cambio siempre me ha parecido mucho más profesional. Un trato exquisito y totalmente distinto del que dan los polis locales y nacionales. Quizás la disciplina militar sea una solución.



No es mi experiencia. Una vez fui a denunciar un robo, me toco una "inspectora", y al tomarme declaración la sensación que tuve es que yo era el criminal. Y eso que empleé todos mis recursos de simpatía y afabilidad.


----------



## RRMartinez (6 May 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La multa por gesticular no está contemplada en ninguna ley, o sea que podías haber seguido gesticulando y si el payaso con uniforme tramita la multa es un caso recurrible y ganado.



La Ley Mordaza (reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana de 2015, que este Gobierno supuestamente progresista no ha cambiado después de 4 años en el poder) les permite ponerte multas por "desobediencia". Además, como no es un delito sino una falta administrativa, no pasa por el juez como antaño (aún hay algunos jueces honrados), sino que te llega directamente la multa a casa. Si tú llevas al policía a juicio por mentir, es tu palabra contra la suya y ante la duda, para el juez, prevalece la palabra del 'ajente de la autoridá' (vago con placa).
Es una ley propia de dictadura bananera.


----------



## Dosto (6 May 2022)

Si fueses gitano o mena no estarían tan gallitos.


----------



## imaginARIO (6 May 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Pobrecito, vas sin cita, interrumpes al funcionario, te pones chulo, gesticulas al policía y te extraña que te puedan multar.
> 
> Tenemos que extinguirnos.



Y lo mismo iba con pinta de guarro.
A mi no me han parao en la vida, siempre voy aseado, y encima no los trago.


----------



## PedrelGuape (6 May 2022)

Prefiero pagar los 600€, pero me cago en su puta madre 20 veces y bien alto, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Hulagu (6 May 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Prefiero pagar los 600€, pero me cago en su puta madre 20 veces y bien alto, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Hulagu (6 May 2022)

Van a embargar colacao y campurrianas ...¡¡vaya bannndaaaaa!!1


----------



## qbit (6 May 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> Yo fui a renovarme el dni en plan humilde y hasta el encargado vino a ver si necesitaba algo mas, estuvimos hablando de la familia, de lo mal que esta la vida y hasta me aconsejo como hacerlo para que no me costase nada la renovación.



Yo lo tengo caducado. ¿Cómo hago para que me salga gratis? Me da una pereza...


----------



## frankie83 (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Aléjate de los siervos déjales en su salsa


----------



## ElMayoL (6 May 2022)

La pena es no poder darles lo que merecen.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (6 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí de milagro me hacen casi raparme para la foto del DNI, no te preocupes, no sé que cojones pasa para renovar DNIs
Si hubieras sido un moronegro te habían atendido enseguida, si en este país lo mejor es ser un indocumentado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 May 2022)

Pon una queja en la comisaria.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Tienen un libro de quejas o sugerencias, cuando lo pides se hacen caquita.


----------



## la_trotona (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Haberte quedado con el número de su placa, y haber puesto luego una queja nombrándola, estos temen a quedarse sin la plactia más que nada en el mundo.


----------



## la_trotona (7 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tienen un libro de quejas o sugerencias, cuando lo pides se hacen caquita.



Ahora muchas veces se puede poner la queja por internet, vas a casa y a ponerla.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (7 May 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a mi una poli de unos 30(yo 40) me dijo que me pusiera la mascarilla
> 
> en el centro por donde toda la gente pasa y la mayoría iban sin
> 
> ...



¿Que dia fue eso? Ya no es obligatoria!!! Denuncialos!!


----------



## XRL (7 May 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> ¿Que dia fue eso? Ya no es obligatoria!!! Denuncialos!!



ya hace de eso,no es nada de ahora

paso de movidas por unos subnormales,no me gusta buscarme problemas


----------



## XRL (7 May 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> En EEUU puedes insultar, faltar el respeto y decir lo que quieras a la policía.
> 
> No sé por qué en este estercolero socialista hemos llegado al punto en el que un subnormal con media neurona pueda hacer lo que quiera contigo, puede multarte porqué "le has faltado al respeto", además su palabra vale más que la tuya por lo que no puedes hacer nada, si quiere se lo inventa y a correr.
> 
> ...



pues ahora ha habido un nuevo record este año de nuevos caballero caballero en las calles xD

todos intentan hacerse policia o guardia civil para no estar en las fábricas


----------



## Furymundo (7 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pon una queja en la comisaria.



y que te atienda el mismo


----------



## la mano negra (7 May 2022)

La tiranía avanza imparable. Cada vez se quita la careta de forma más descarada. Tiranía , censura y multas . Perro Sánchez ha convertido este país en un estercolero cada vez más repugnante. Nos tratan como si fuéramos delincuentes.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No sé qué les pasa a esos chulos de playa semi analfabetos de la gorrita azul. A todo el mundo le tratan como el culo cuando va a renovar el DNI. Unos canis con uniforme faltando al respeto a gente currante. Es acojonante. Funcivagos que cobran de lo que el Estado nos quita a los que generamos riqueza de verdad.
> 
> Al final tendremos que ir a fuerzas de seguridad 100% privadas que no cobran si el cliente no queda satisfecho. Llegaremos a eso gracias a sus desmanes y entonces pondrán el grito en el cielo.
> 
> La GC en cambio siempre me ha parecido mucho más profesional. Un trato exquisito y totalmente distinto del que dan los polis locales y nacionales. Quizás la disciplina militar sea una solución.



La disciplina militar marca mucho. En Francia la he tenido muchas veces con su policía nacional -hay un mix entre nenazas chupapollas e hijos de puta nivel supremo- y mientras tanto, la Gendarmería son gente profesional, educada y resolutiva.


----------



## Pabloom (7 May 2022)

Ya te lo han dicho, nada de hablar con la policía, y menos para quejarte de lo que hace otro funcionario, ¿Crees que el viejo te trató indebidamente? Pues en vas y le pides la hoja de reclamaciones, y no te mueves de allí hasta que no te la den. A ver si tienen huevos a echarte, o a denunciarte.


----------



## reconvertido (7 May 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro, si a ti te viene un tío en plan chulesco, de listillo, tu que le dirias?. Es que no es que seáis diferentes, es que eres tu mismo, pero con uniforme. Yo fui a renovarme el dni en plan humilde y hasta el encargado vino a ver si necesitaba algo mas, estuvimos hablando de la familia, de lo mal que esta la vida y hasta me aconsejo como hacerlo para que no me costase nada la renovación.
> 
> Ves un poco mas humilde por la vida y lo de la gesticulación, pues imagínate en su pellejo, con yonkis, navajeros y demas escoria, cualquier movimiento de esos puede significar una agresion, herida o muerte, que no son superman con super reflejos.
> 
> Si vas por el mundo con humildad, empatia y buena educacion, te evitaras muchos problemas



me aconsejo como hacerlo para que no me costase nada la renovación
¿Cómo se hace para que una renovación no cueste dinero?


----------



## ChortiHunter (7 May 2022)

Uff joder, difícil el caso, comprendo la situación de esos dos, que después de lamer las botas y dejarse inyectar posible veneno han soportado infinitas llamadas y se les ha presentado miles de personas a hacer cien mil mierda-preguntas y culpándolos de todo cuando simplemente siguen las reglas que les imponen 'loh ejpertoh'. Y claro, un día más, viene el burbujo chad, sin cita previa (que imagino que habrá un hueco para junio del 2023), y el gate keeper no le deja pasar porque no esta en 'la lista'. Aun así, el burbujo chad, a lo batman, se infiltra el el rebaño y va y le dice al compañero de trabajo del gate keeper 'oye ese trabaja fatal'. El compañero lo ve como una propuesta de incitación a meterle la daga por la espalda al gate keeper (hablar a sus espaldas, posible traidor etc) y se pone muy estricto y le marca los límites al burbujo chad infiltrado. El burbujo chad, confundido, replica que el no cree que ha dirigido de malos modos sin dase cuenta de que 'clavar una daga por la espalda a alguien esta y la acción no puede hacerse de buenos modos'.
Y por otro lado tu punto de vista, que como han quitado las 'obligaciones' y demás, pensabas que era como antes, presentarte y si hay hueco te cogen y si no te dan fecha y hora para venir.


----------



## Pluc (7 May 2022)

Por si no lo ha dicho nadie en 10 páginas, mira el lado positivo.

El de la puerta mínimo cobra 2.500 euros limpitos por tocarse la polla, y el viejo hijo de puta no menos de 3.500 euros por el mero lujo de su presencia. Esto sin tener en cuenta premios y chorradas de funcis.

Ahora ten en cuenta que hay unos 142.000 policías y guardia civiles en españistán, unos 400 millones de euros al mes "invertidos" con el único fin de amargarle la vida al ciudadano común y no hacer una mierda con mangantes, asesinos y corruptos.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Se ganan el desprecio de la gente, ya se que les da igual, pero siempre es mejor hacer amigos que enemigos, lo que demuestra que no son muy listos.


----------



## patroclus (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> he ido sin cita previa pero la maquina me deja cambiar la contraseña pero no renovar no se que certificado y eso le he dicho al viejo cacique. ni puto caso. gracias funcionario



Cuando cambias la contraseña se renueva el certificado. No se para que quieres que te ayude un policía, lo hace uno mismo.


----------



## elpelos (7 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo tengo caducado. ¿Cómo hago para que me salga gratis? Me da una pereza...




Viene en la pagina https://www.dnielectronico.es/portaldnie/PRF1_Cons02.action?pag=REF_480



Renovación con el DNI en vigor *por cambio de datos (de filiación y/o domicilio)*, así como acreditar ser *beneficiario de la condición de familia numerosa*:* *Gratuito*
* La condición de familia numerosa, a efectos de justificar la gratuidad de la tasa, se acreditará mediante la presentación del *Carné o Título de Familia numerosa del solicitante en vigor* expedidos al amparo de la Ley 40/2003 de 18 de noviembre de protección a las familias numerosas y su reglamento RD 1621/2005 de 30 de diciembre. En dicho título aparecerán todos los componentes de dicha unidad familiar. También se podrá presentar el carné individual de familia numerosa del *titular del documento a obtener*, ya sea mayor o menor de edad.
En mi caso había cambiado de domicilio, cosa que se me dijo muy amablemente. Esto del domicilio, que cada organismo tenga el suyo la verdad es que es un fastidio en este país. En la policía puedo residir en Pamplona, en la Aeat residir en Barcelona, En la CCAA poner de domicilio Tenerife (toman la base de datos del ayuntamiento), en la Seguridad Social residir en Baleares, en el Ayuntamiento residir Tenerife y en la DGT residir en Teruel, (esto ultimo esta cambiando, muchos ayuntamientos por el impuesto de circulacion piden congruencia con el domicilio en la DGT, etc, etc. Es mas tu puedes dar un domicilio de un conocido, familiar, etc, con lo cual ya cambiaste. En el fondo es un domicilio de notificaciones. Así que ojito, las multas gubernativas, las que la policia remite al Gobierno Civil, el cual trabaja con la base de datos de la Policia, irán notificadas a donde les dijistes y alguna no son moco de pavo.

Esto en Francia no sucede, tu vas al medico cambiando el domicilio y el te lo cambia en todos los organismos habidos y por haber. No teniendo que hacer por tu parte el carrusel por la ristra de organismos cambiando domicilios. Y eso que el Ayuntamiento no le de por cambiar el nombre de la calle, que otra vez con la misma historia. Cositas nuestras con nuestras Autonomias.


Eso no es cierto, lo que pasa es que es gente que no tienen nada que perder a no ser que sea delito. Yo soy funcionario, no policia, si te contase la de veces que me han amenazado de muerte fliparias. Pero eso no impide que hagas tu trabajo de la mejor forma posible. Recuerdo a uno de una etnia muy conocida que se emperro conmigo y con todos los compañeros, en concreto a mi me amenazo de muerte, pero no una vez, porque el tio era cabezon viniendo un dia si y otro tambien y no entendia que por Ley eso que estaba pidiendo no se podia hacer, lo mas gracioso del caso es que luego al salir a desayunar me lo encontraba en el bar con toda su familia. De todas formas es curioso, porque precisamente los de esta etnia la mayoria eran muy respetuosos con nosotros, incluso alguno digno de admiracion. No se puede generalizar.


----------



## Akira. (7 May 2022)

Multar por gesticular. Pues en ese caso habría salido perdiendo él, por chulito.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Multar por gesticular. Pues en ese caso habría salido perdiendo él, por chulito.



Es imposible multar por gesticular. Otra cosa es que el policía interprete, porque le sale de los cojones hacerlo, que le estás intentando agredir y te denuncie por eso.


----------



## Akira. (7 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es imposible multar por gesticular. Otra cosa es que el policía interprete, porque le sale de los cojones hacerlo, que le estás intentando agredir y te denuncie por eso.



Pues en ese caso habría que grabarlo, porque lo de intentar agredir lo interpretan como quieren.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 May 2022)

¿Tanto cuesta pedir cita?.


----------



## Vientosolar (7 May 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues ahora ha habido un nuevo record este año de nuevos caballero caballero en las calles xD
> 
> todos intentan hacerse policia o guardia civil *para no estar en las fábricas*



Si no hay fábricas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pues en ese caso habría que grabarlo, porque lo de intentar agredir lo interpretan como quieren.



Es un abuso más de la "autoridad"


----------



## elpelos (7 May 2022)

Vete a un Juzgado y empieza a gesticular delante del Juez, haber lo que te pasa. Y luego le dices lo de abuso de autoridad. Es que esto cada vez mas parece una tertulia de bar que cada cual la dice mas gorda.


----------



## XRL (7 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Si no hay fábricas.



pues para no ser camareros-riders-albañiles


----------



## M. Priede (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Pues debo de tener suerte, porque siempre que fui a comisaría, a la policía municipal o a la guardia civil me atendieron muy bien. Y también cuando me pararon para identificarme. Sólo en una ocasión con un policía municipal, que me metió una multa por reñirle cuando él tenía toda la razón: estaba aparcado en sitio prohibido; vino en plan paternalista a llamarme la atención, y el muy idiota de mí no se me ocurrió otra cosa que ponerme a reñir. Cuatrocientos euros, que se quedó en 200 por pagar al día siguiente.


----------



## B. Golani (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Hoy he ido a la comisaria de la p.nacional a renovar el certificado del dnie a ver si conseguia hacerlo, que no me fue muy bien la anterior.
> 
> llego y el agente en la puera me dice que el no puede atenderme, me indica un funcionario que estaba alli, un viejo.
> 
> ...



Joder macho , aprende a escribir


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 May 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La multa por gesticular no está contemplada en ninguna ley, o sea que podías haber seguido gesticulando y si el payaso con uniforme tramita la multa es un caso recurrible y ganado.



En teoría, en teoría... si no, ¿por qué el OP ya se corta?


----------



## Santolin (7 May 2022)

Luego con los menas se cagan y se dejan insultar, escupir y apalaear


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (7 May 2022)

Tu intencion que era renovar el dni y te vas sin renovarlo? Muy mal pero que muy mal 
Venga chaval a llorar a la calle, no tienes huevos de pararles los pies con educacion?
Hay que ser un hijo de puta pero con educacion joder que hay que esplicarlo todo


----------



## Educo Gratis (7 May 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues ahora ha habido un nuevo record este año de nuevos caballero caballero en las calles xD
> 
> todos intentan hacerse policia o guardia civil para no estar en las fábricas



Esa es otra, pagandoles sueldazos que jamás conseguirá ningún licenciado en la empresa privada pues normal que se te llene el cuerpo de gente que no sabe donde caerse muerta y se meten ahí por el sueldo y la seguridad de ser funcionario, pero de vocación tienen 0 y de ahí es donde empiezan los problemas.

El que tiene vocación jamás se inventará nada para poner multas, jamás faltaría el respeto a la gente a la que sirven, y se tragaría el orgullo si alguien le falta el respeto a él, además de jugarse el cuello contra los verdaderos criminales y defender a los débiles. Eso es lo que hace una persona convencida, con vocación y en el lado correcto de las cosas. Pero obviamente pedir esto a una sociedad podrida y degenerada como la nuestra es pedir demasiado. Estamos a medio paso de ser una república bananera totalmente corrupta. A medio paso...


----------



## XRL (7 May 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Esa es otra, pagandoles sueldazos que jamás conseguirá ningún licenciado en la empresa privada pues normal que se te llene el cuerpo de gente que no sabe donde caerse muerta y se meten ahí por el sueldo y la seguridad de ser funcionario, pero de vocación tienen 0 y de ahí es donde empiezan los problemas.
> 
> El que tiene vocación jamás se inventará nada para poner multas, jamás faltaría el respeto a la gente a la que sirven, y se tragaría el orgullo si alguien le falta el respeto a él, además de jugarse el cuello contra los verdaderos criminales y defender a los débiles. Eso es lo que hace una persona convencida, con vocación y en el lado correcto de las cosas. Pero obviamente pedir esto a una sociedad podrida y degenerada como la nuestra es pedir demasiado. Estamos a medio paso de ser una república bananera totalmente corrupta. A medio paso...



la mayoría de la población no tiene vocación por su trabajo,otra cosa será que aparente tenerla...

esta sociedad está podrida si,solo hace falta ver como actúan los agente de la ley

todo canis barriobajeros con aires de superioridad y sus tatus-cortes de pelo-barba xD

me parto con la chusma,están por todas partes,pero no desde ahora,hace 20 años era igual

y lo mismo que los médicos que se meten ahí para sentirse especiales-superiores y te atienden como el culo a no ser que seas rico

y lo mismo con el ayuntamiento

y lo mismo con los empresarios

y lo mismo con los maestros

y asi sucesivamente...la mayoría de la población es basura,pero no es nada nuevo,siempre ha sido así


----------



## XRL (7 May 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues para no ser camareros-riders-albañiles



me ha faltado decir rodeado del lumpen de alcohólicos-yonquies-moronegrada

aunque en la caballería también se meten muchísimos

igual que en el ejército,yo estuve y ahí había cada uno...menudos desechos sociales

una cosa es que no tengas estudios y otra que te comportes como un barriobajero

es lo que tienen los trabajos sin cualificación,que los compartes con lo peor de cada casa

pero la policía es lo mismo,solo tienes que ver la pintas y el trato que dan

igual que los funcis y empresarios,todos clasistas y son otra mierda mas


----------



## chortinator (7 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es mi experiencia. Una vez fui a denunciar un robo, me toco una "inspectora", y al tomarme declaración la sensación que tuve es que yo era el criminal. Y eso que empleé todos mis recursos de simpatía y afabilidad.




charos chareando nada nuevo. Por eso he dicho que la guardia civil esta empeorando.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> uuffff, me voy meter en esa.
> 
> 
> luego dice que el he faltado al respeto o lo que le de la gana y ellos son la autoridad.
> ...



Una AUTORIDAD, es un doctor en medicina, un fisico, un matemateico etc etc, son autoridades en su campo, eso que citas no son autoridades,, es la FUERZA ACTUANTE, no la razón.


----------



## Galvani (7 May 2022)

Uff vaya cerdos.


----------



## toroloco (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora ya se habrá enterado el puto viejo del cortijo









CCOO alerta de un error que invalidaría los DNI expedidos entre 2015 y 2018


Una modificación del 'software' que utiliza la dirección general de la Policía impediría renovar los certificados digitales e invalidaría unos 19 millones de DNI, según el sindicato




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## XRL (1 Jun 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No sé qué les pasa a esos chulos de playa semi analfabetos de la gorrita azul. A todo el mundo le tratan como el culo cuando va a renovar el DNI. Unos canis con uniforme faltando al respeto a gente currante. Es acojonante. Funcivagos que cobran de lo que el Estado nos quita a los que generamos riqueza de verdad.
> 
> Al final tendremos que ir a fuerzas de seguridad 100% privadas que no cobran si el cliente no queda satisfecho. Llegaremos a eso gracias a sus desmanes y entonces pondrán el grito en el cielo.
> 
> La GC en cambio siempre me ha parecido mucho más profesional. Un trato exquisito y totalmente distinto del que dan los polis locales y nacionales. Quizás la disciplina militar sea una solución.



mientras que el guardia civil suele tratar de usted y con educación los nacionales son unos canis de mierda que en vez de ayudar al ciudadano te tratan como si fueras una mierda y te amenazan con multarte xD 

pues eso


----------

